# Help with Grinder for filter



## michaelgordon (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi all

I currently have a morphy richards accents drip filter machine and a delonghi KG79 grinder but looking to upgrade this.

I require a little advise as im not sure what i should be looking for. I only use the drip machine and dont use an espresso as i dont really like it as they always seem very strong and a bit bitter when i have latte or cappuccino in coffee shops. were as I enjoy a nice mug of coffee out of my filter. All the information out there about grinders seems to be focussed on getting it right for espresso.

Is the KG79 fine for my purpose and would another really give any benefits.

My question is what should i be looking for / any model recommendations? Budjet of about £50 to £100

Thanks


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Made by knock hausgrind, probably most consistent you'll get around £100 (arguably this is over budget)


----------



## michaelgordon (Mar 6, 2014)

thanks meant to put i want an electric dont have the mental capacity to grind at 0600 can just about push a buton


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I would say the budget you are looking at you are better off staying with what you have.

But I also recommend the hausgrind as this would be a massive improvement in terms of grinder other than that as you really want an electric grinder I would be looking as a Baratza as the next step, £220 second hand though!

I currently have the dualit grinder for brewed (£80) and I really don't rate it


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

what will you upgrade the filer to?

I'd look at a Chemex and some sort of second hand grinder, maybe a Bunn if you can get a good deal on one. A Dualit might be an upgrade as well, im not sure if there is significant improvement over your Delonghi.

Espresso in a coffee shop probably tastes bitter because it is poor quality and made badly (Starbucks, Costa, Nero etc). The biggest improvement you could make is to buy freshly roasted from one of the suppliers in the beans suborum, check out HasBean, Rave, Smokey Barn to name just a few who can provide excellent filter coffee.


----------



## michaelgordon (Mar 6, 2014)

I wasn't really looking at upgrading the filter just bought the machine but the chemex looks interesting will do some research tomorrow. I was looking at the iberical mc2 but seems a little expensive for what I need


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Hario Drip Decanter for £20 on Amazon is also worth looking at, its a specially shaped V60 02 cone that fits into the neck of the decanter.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Chemex and V60 that Charlie suggests are awesome, they produce a nicer brew IMO and they're really fun the make and perfect your routine. Easier to adjust the grind to achieve perfection as you can monitor the output or weigh it.

Honestly fresh beans will make all the difference though, do give one of the roasters a try.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

michaelgordon said:


> I wasn't really looking at upgrading the filter just bought the machine but the chemex looks interesting will do some research tomorrow. I was looking at the iberical mc2 but seems a little expensive for what I need


I wouldn't buy the mc2 for brewed coffee!


----------



## michaelgordon (Mar 6, 2014)

cheers for the advice, dont have time to do the manual stuff of a morning so will stick to the electrical. Are there any roasters in mancheste? currently use Adams & Russell which is very nice


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I think there is a forum sponsor based in Manchester (in the south west near Didsbury I think) but I forget the name. A friend has told me that he knows someone in Manchester who runs Tank (again if my memory serves...)

I too only have brewed coffee - and got a Mazzer SJ a year ago, which is well outside your budget I know, but definitely not too much for brewed coffee - just want to make the point that a great grinder is not wasted on brewing


----------



## michaelgordon (Mar 6, 2014)

someone on hukd recommended a Severin KM 3874 but it says stainless steel disk grinder not sure on that


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

michaelgordon said:


> cheers for the advice, dont have time to do the manual stuff of a morning so will stick to the electrical. Are there any roasters in mancheste? currently use Adams & Russell which is very nice


North Tea Power don't roast themselves but do sell bags of beans from some of the top UK roasters.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

michaelgordon said:


> someone on hukd recommended a Severin KM 3874 but it says stainless steel disk grinder not sure on that


looks quite plasticy and rubbish tbh. We're not trying to rip you off, just get the best out of your coffee.

Have a look at the Dualit range of grinders, they're not good enough for espresso really but would do for brewed.


----------



## michaelgordon (Mar 6, 2014)

cheers for the north tea power, im always around tib street never knew it existed. The Dualit 75015 was what got me wondering if it was any better than the KG79 and would be worth an upgrade


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

michaelgordon said:


> cheers for the north tea power, im always around tib street never knew it existed. The Dualit 75015 was what got me wondering if it was any better than the KG79 and would be worth an upgrade


Try Takk in Tariff St not far from NTP - similar buzzy atmosphere - use The Barn roastery beans from Berlin - sell them too. Then there's Caffeine and Co in Spiningfields - also well worth a visit.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hard to say. I'm not sure how consistent the Morphy Richards is either, if the temp is way off it will negate much change in flavour from grind.

Maybe start with some fresh beans from NTP or Takk and your current setup then consider upgrades in future? Would be easier to see the differences then as you have a reference point. keep an eye on ebay and the classified here for second hand bargains on grinders too, they do come about.


----------

